# Filter Questions-Clogging?



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I have beed doing a lot of reading and research as to the pro's and con's of HOB and canister filters. I am going to be setting up my 55 gallon tank soon. I was leaning towards getting a canister but it seems like the common issue/complaint with canister filters is they can become clogged which can inhibit the flow of water, etc. I have 2 dogs, one of which is a white german shepherd. Her hair gets EVERYWHERE!! Yes, there is a lid to the tank but hair can still manage to get in there. How big of an issue is clogging with canister filters? At this point I think I am leaning towards getting 2 HOB filters. What are thoughts on the various brands? Aqua Clear VS. Marineland(Emperor/350, etc.)?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

If you are that worried about it getting clogged then just get two HOB's. I don't have any animals that aren't inside of aquariums so I don't have to think of such issues.

Right now Petsmart.com has marineland penguin 350's on sale for $26 and change. You can printout your shopping cart and take it into petsmart and they will price match from their website in the store.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I was considering purchasing an Aqua Clear 110. The tank came with a Marineland Regent filter system, similar to the Emperor 400 but without bio-wheels. This tank was bought used and this regent filter was what the previous owner used. I figured between these 2 I should get good filtration. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

After trying out most major brand HOB's... I'm a solid fan of the Aqua Clear models... but in the last year or so the prices on them have gone up considerably. I must admit, better or not, I'd pay $26 for a Penguin before I'd pay $80 for an Aqua Clear...

In my experience canisters are great if your willing to pay a good bit extra for silent & hidden filtration. If those two qualities are important to you and you have the extra money, consider a canister. But if your not looking for a sleek show tank and you just want to have a cool looking tank with some cool looking fish... HOBs are the way to go...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

HOB filters are just as subject to clogging. The water flow will be the same once the filter starts getting clogged, but a percentage of the flow bypasses the filter media and therefore isn't really filtered but you still get the water agitation.

Any type of filter will clog as they should that means they are collecting detritus from the tank. To combat the animal hair or messy fish or any abnormal situation, I recommend using a filter designed for a bigger tank than you have. If your filter is designed for 100 gal tank and you put it in a 55 it won't clog as easily.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

It is a 55 gallon tank and I will probably buy the Aqua Clear 110 which is for up to 110 gallon tank. I currently have a Aqua Clear 20 running on my 12 gallon. I can always put that on the 55 for a little extra filtration or put the older Marineland Regent on aslo. So I have some options and it sounds like i'll have plenty of filtration.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

You could buy 2 of the penguin 350's for $10 less than an AC110. But the AC will do you fine.

I suppose I am just a budget shopper. I haven't had any problems with marineland HOB filters though.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

The 12 gallon tank I have was an ecipse system and it came with the biult in bio-filter system similar to the marineland HOB filters. It died eventually and rather than replace it I went out and bought the Aqua Clear filter. It has done a much better job than the marineland system ever did so I think it's worth the extra money especially with a much larger tank(for me anyways). I will probably use the Regent in conjuction which is very similar to the Penguin it just only has the 2 filters rather than bio-wheels as well.


----------

